# Help! Wiring my heat mat



## Asha (Mar 21, 2007)

I bought a new heatmat today, but I'm having problems with the plug. 
I've got a new wooden viv it needs to go in - there's a small hole for me to feed the power cable through but I need to take the plug off first.









The plug looks like this - and I can't for the life of me figure out if it can be taken apart?? My other heatmats have a normal plug which is really simple to do... has anyone managed to open this kind??

Otherwise I guess I'll have to cut the plug off and rewire onto a new one?


----------



## taff915 (Feb 17, 2007)

looks like a seeled plug you wont be able to remove it, try opening the stat unit itself and remove the cable remembering the correct wiring if that fails then cut the plug off get another from homebase and put that on.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes that's a sealed plug, by law most electrical goods have to have them fitted now, as taff says either cut it off and fit a new one, or cut the lead and re-join it with an inline connector. Or you could fit an inline switch which could be handy, or wire it through a dimmer switch which would allow you to control the temperature of the mat.
I find these fitted sealed plugs frustrating, but there's no accounting for people's stupidity when it comes to rewiring stuff so I suppose it has to be done!


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah, normally i just get another plug and refit it after its put through the hole, its a pain i know but some of the other manufactureres finally changed their sealed plugs for normals for this reason


----------



## Asha (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks guys, I've got a spare plug so I'll try cutting the existing one off! Grrr, such a pain!!


----------



## farleigh24 (Apr 9, 2007)

hi asha, i had same problem you need another plug, ha ha, buy the way its shaz where the anery is coming from in stoke x


----------



## Asha (Mar 21, 2007)

farleigh24 said:


> hi asha, i had same problem you need another plug, ha ha, buy the way its shaz where the anery is coming from in stoke x



almost done now - just gotta feed it through... I can do DIY! hehe
nice to see you on here! it's my new corn viv this heat mat is for!!


----------



## farleigh24 (Apr 9, 2007)

:no1: cool......i fed your other new corn about 10mins ago, ate very well, he always does enjoy his food


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

why do they put sealed plugs on everything!!!!! even got em on aquarium heaters:lol2: madness cause you have to chop em off and start again


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> why do they put sealed plugs on everything!!!!!


Because there are too many idiots out there who can't do something as simple as wire a plug correctly, just think by definition half the population are of below average intelligence, if you were a producer of electrical goods that would be very worrying!


----------



## Asha (Mar 21, 2007)

I managed it all by myself 
But then I remember actually being taught how to wire a plug in school!


----------

